# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Toprak satışlarına CHP de isyan etti!

## ozzylive

*Bağımsızlığımız tehlike altında!*
AKP’nin yabancıya toprak satışında zaten aşılmış olan yasal limitleri zorlayıp 25’ten 600 dönüme çıkarmasına ana muhalefetten sert tepki geldi. CHP’li Gökhan Günaydın, “Daha çok satabilmek için uğraşıyorlar. üretim araçlarının mülkiyeti sizde değilse, o ülke sizin değildir. Bağımsızlığımız tehlikeye girer!” dedi.

*Türkiye’nin bağımsızlığı büyük tehlike altında!*
CHP, AKP iktidarınca yabancılara toprak satışının 600 dönüme kadar artırılmasına tepki gösterdi. Gökhan Günaydın “İktidar yabancılara toprakların tapularını da verdi” dedi.

En değerli kamu kuruluşlarını satarak, ekonomiyi yabancılara teslim eden AKP iktidarının artan cari açıkı yabancılara toprak satışıyla kapama çabasına CHP’den tepki geldi. CHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Gökhan Günaydın, 25 dönüm olan yabancılara toprak satış oranının 600 dönüme kadar arttırılacak olmasını “Yollarımızın bir tarafı Amerikan, bir tarafı İngiliz şirketlerine ait bir ülkeye dönüşeceğiz. üretim araçlarının mülkiyeti siz de değilse o ülkenin sahibi siz değilsiniz demektir” şeklinde değerlendirdi.

*Türkiye üretemiyor*
AKP iktidarının Türkiye’nin bağımsızlığını tehlikeye düşürdüğüne dikkat çeken Günaydın, “Toprak satışında limit aşımına bu şekilde çözüm bulup, daha çok satabilmek içinde karşılıklılık ilkesini kaldırmak istiyorlar. şu çok açık. Türkiye 2011 yılını 73 milyar dolarlık bir cari açık rakamı ile ile kapadı. Yine 2011’de 134 milyar dolarlık ihracat var fakat ithalat 240 milyar doların üzerinde. Cari açık ve dış ticaret açığını kapatabilmek için döviz kurlarıyla oynadılar, faizle oynadılar. Fakat anlaşıldı ki kur ve faizin bu meseleye verdiği tepki de sınırlı. Bu mesele yapısal. Yani Türkiye üretemiyor. Ara malı ve yatırım malı üretemiyor. üretemediği için de 1 birim ihracat yapabilmek için için 1.5 birim ithalata zorunlu hale gelmiş. Dolayısıyla bu bütçenin bu koşullarda kapanması mümkün değil” dedi.

*Rant için özelleştirme* 
Günaydın, AKP’nin siyasetinin özelleştirmeler ve yerli, yabancı dayanaklarına rant sağlamaya dayalı olduğunu öne sürerek, “üzelleştirmelerin bugüne kadarki bütün geliri 38 milyar dolar. Türkiye’nin bu yıl ödediği faizin 55 milyar lira olduğunu düşündüğünüzde Türkiye’nin çeyrek yüzyılı aşmış olan özelleştirme gelirinin 1 yıllık faiz parasına anca yettiğini görüysunuz. Dolayısıyla özelleştirme ile kamu mallarını satmak ile bu açıkları kapatabilmein mümkün olmadığı görülüyor. Bu bu kadar açık. Tabi hizmet sektöründeki özelleştirmeler, köprü özelleştirmeleri, toprak satmalar, orman satmalar bunlar bu işi kapatmayacak. Bunlar hem dışarıya gelir transferi aynı zamanda da AKP’nin kendi siyasetini yeniden örme konusunda da kullandığı önemli kaynaklardan bir tanesi” açıklamasını yaptı.

*Kimin eli kimin cebinde belli değil*
CHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Gökhan Günaydın, Türkiye’de artık hangi ülkenin ya da vatandaşının nereyi aldığının bile tespit edilemez hale geldiğini belirterek, “Tarım alanlarının bu şekilde yani uluslararası hukukun en temel ilkesi olan mütakabiliyet bile umursanmadan, sürekli ölçekler büyütülerek, şirketler dahil olmak üzere satılması kimin hangi toprağı aldığının milliyet olarak saptanmasını da olanaksızlaştırıyor. AKP iktidarı yabancı şirketlere daha önce 49 yıl gibi kullanma hakkını alabildikleri işletme ve toprakların tapularını da verdi” dedi. 

*üçüncü kişilere peşkeş*
Günaydın, “üzelleştirilen TüPRAş ve Telekom gibi staratejik önemi olan kurumlar artık üçüncü kişilere mülkiyetiyle birlikte satılabilecek. Dolayısıyla Türkiye, ’Yağma Hasan’ın böreği’misali, fabrikasıyla, tarlasıyla, toprağı ile ormanıyla satılıyor. Tablo tamamen budur maalesef” şeklinde konuştu. “AKP hükümetinin cari açığı kapatmak amacayla yabancı kişi ve şirketlere kamu kuruluşları ile ülke ülke topraklarını satmasanın ne sakıncası olabileceği” şeklindeki sorumuzu ise Günaydın şöyle yanıtladı: 

*Arjantin örneğini verdi*
“Eski Maliye Bakanı Kemal Unakıtan da ’Sırtına yükleyip de götürebilecek mi?’diyordu. Sırtına yükleyip götürmez. Ben Arjantin’de kriz öncesi incelemelerde bulunmuştum. Arjantin’de neredeyse dağ, tepe yok. Tamamen ova niteliğinde bir ülke. Türkiye’nin 3 katı büyüklüğünde bir ülke. Saatlerce araba kullanıyorsunuz sağ tarafınız A Amerikan şirketi, sol tarafınız B İngiliz şirketi. Arjantinliler kendi topraklarına yabancı kalmışlar.” 

*“AB’ye giren ülkeler bile topraklarını açmıyor”*
Karşılıklı toprak satışına yönelik düzenlemeleri kabul etmeyen Baltık ülkeleri, belirli sürede uygulanamayacağına yönelik olarak şerh koydu.
Türkiye’nin topraklarının yabancılarla adeta kapışıldığını belirten CHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Gökhan Günaydın, “Türkiye Avrupa Birliği ile 3 Ekim 2005’te Müzakere üerçeve Anlaşması imzaladı. Avrupa Birliği’ne giren bazı Baltık ülkeleri karşılıklı toprak satışına yönelik düzenlemeleri kabul etmediler. Belirli sürede uygulanamayacağına yönelik olarak ’şerh’koydular. Yani AB’ye giren ülkeler bile birbirlerine topraklarını açmıyorlar” açıklamasını yaptı. 

*Dış politikada zavallılık*
Konunun önemini vurgulamak için Polanya örneğini veren Günaydın şunları söyledi: “Polanyalılar, AB müzakerelerinde şunu söylüyorlardı: ’Almanlar geldiler bizim topraklarımızı aldılar. Bizden genç bir kızla evlendiler. Burada yeni bir yaşama başladılar.’Diyelim ki Almanya’da Polonya’ya karşı toprak satışını serbest bıraktı.. Kaç tane Polonyalı, Almanya’da toprak satın alabilir? Kaç tane Alman, Polonya’dan toprak satın alabilir? Dolayısıyla bir ülkenin zenginliği diğer ülke için dezavantaja dönüşebiliyor. Yani ’Mütekabiliyet ilkesi’bile bu kadar sorunlu iken, Türkiye’nin ’karşılıklılık ilkesi’ni de görmezden gelecek, ortadan kaldıracak bir düzenleme yapması dış politika alanında yaşadığımız o zavallı durumun göstergesidir.” 

*üıkar sağlama siyaseti*
Günaydın, “Bunlar hem dışarıya gelir transferi aynı zamanda da AKP’nin kendi siyasetini yeniden örme konusunda kullandığı önemli kaynaklardan bir tanesi” sözlerine açıklık getirmesini istediğimizde ise şunları anlattı: “ürnek vereyim size. Afet Alanlarında Kentsel Dönüşüm diye bir tasarı getiriyorlar Meclis’e. Bu tasarı Zeytinliklerin Islahı Hakında Kanun, 5403 sayılı Toprak Koruma ve Arazi kullanım Kanunu, 6831sayılı Orman kanunu hatta Askeri Güvenlik Bölgeleri Hakkındaki Kanun’un tüm hükümlerini bu yasa bakımından uygulanamaz, kullanılamaz hale getiriyor. Bu ne anlama geliyor? Eğer bir bölgeyi afet bölgesi sonrasında rezerv alanı ilan ediyorsanız, mevcut yasaların koruyucu hükümlerinden dolayı el uzatılamayan bu bölgelere kolaylıkla el atıyorsunuz. Bunu kimle yapıyorlar? Bazen yabancılarla birlikte yapıyorlar, bazen kendi adamları için yapıyorlar. Siyasetlerini ve siyasetlerinin finansmanının buradan sağlıyorlar.” 

*Değerli maden sahaları 26 şirkete satıldı*
AKP, iktidara geldiğinden bu yana Türkiye’nin TüPRAş, Erdemir, Sümerbank, Telekom, SEKA Kağıt Fabrikaları, Tekel ve İstanbul Deniz Otobüsleri’nin de aralarında olduğu stratejik kuruluşları özelleştirme adı altında yabancılara sattı. Edirne’den Kars’a 800 bin kilometre yüzölçümü olan Türkiye topraklarının yüzde 19’u; bor, boraks, trona, gümüş, bakır, çinko ve altın gibi madenleri çıkartıp, bunlardan büyük karlar elde eden 26 Anglo-Amerikan şirketinin kontrolüne sunuldu. Anayasanın 168. maddesine göre, “milli değer” sayılan 150 bin kilometrekarelik maden sahası tapularıyla birlikte anahtar teslimi 26 Anglo-Amerikan şirketine devredilecek. 

*9 yılda 110 bin satış*
Türkiye’nin su kaynakları, Fırtına Vadisi, Köprülü Kanyon gibi en kıymetli araziler, HES (Hidroelektrik Santrali) yapılması için yabancı şirketlere devredildi. 30 Kasım 2002 ve 30 Kasım 2011 tarihleri arasında 106 milyon 341 bin 510 metrekarelik alanı kapsayan 110 bin 221 taşınmaz yabancıların oldu. Bunların 75 milyon 893 bin 700 metrekarelik alanı kapsayan 96 bin 735 adeti 103 bin 809 gerçek kişiye satıldı. 30 milyon 447 bin 810 metrekarelik 13 bin 486 taşınmaz ise 2 bin 197 yabancı temsilcilik, şirket ve yabancı şirketlerin eline geçti.

*35 adet özelleştirme imza bekliyor*
İhalesi tamamlanan Başkent Doğalgaz, İskenderun Limanı ve birçok elektrik santrali imza için gün bekliyor. Onay ve sözleşme imzasından sonra 35 özelleştirme işlemiyle 13.7 milyar dolar gelir elde edilecek. Sözleşme imzasına kalan projeler arasında Başkentdoğalgaz Dağıtım A.ş., Vangölü Elektrik Dağıtım A.ş., TCDD İskenderun Limanı’nın yanı sıra akarsu santralleri ve taşınmazlar dikkat çekerken, satışı onay aşamasında olan özelleştirmeler arasında Boğaziçi, Gediz, Trakya, Dicle, İstanbul Anadolu Yakası gibi Elektrik Dağıtım Bölgeleri yer alıyor.

*6 ilde taşınmaz ihalesi*
Başbakanlık üzelleştirme İdaresi Başkanlığı, Mardin, Muğla, Aydın, İzmir, Elazığ ve Bursa’da yer alan çok sayıda taşınmazı ihale yöntemiyle satışa çıkardı. Satışa çıkarılan taşınmazlar arasında Sümer Holding A.ş.’ye ait Mazıdağı Fosfat Tesisleri’nin işletmesi de bulunuyor. Maliye Hazinesine adına kayıtlı çok sayıda taşınmaz satış yöntemi ile özelleştiriliyor. üzelleştirilen taşınmazlar arasında Muğla ilinin çeşitli bölgelerinde değişik büyüklükte birçok arsa da bulunuyor.

----------

